# Whisker biscuit for finger shooting



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I have shot a whisker biscuit on my hunting rig for the last 10 years. I personally love it. It is a full capture rest that is extra quiet. I find it to be extremely accurate. 

I do find them a bit tricky to tune though. most of the documents about tuning expect the arrow to be able to flex without hindrance. However the Whisker Biscuit is applying pressure to the outside of the bow of the arrow. This is backwards from the forces of what most rests do, so to adjust for tune you need to often do the opposite of what the tuning docs tell you. Having said that I've been able to tune them rather easily particularly with bare shaft tuning.


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

Good info BB! I am wanting to try a NAP Quicktune 360 but am wondering how it may work with fingers.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Whisker biscuit is great for finger shooting.

Except if you anchor under the eye and sight down the arrow. The top of the whisker biscuit will block the view of the arrow. If you anchor corner of the mouth or under the chin, then Whisker biscuit is fine.

For target competition archers there are better choices for slightly better accuracy. But for hunters, Whisker biscuit are a great choice.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't hesitate to try it out. They may be out of fashion but tried and true hunter rest. Very reliable. Nothing to break or come out of adjustment.


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

That is all I use and it works great. I went back to a drop away and it made a clank on the first deer I drew on and almost cost me a shot at a 170" eight point. I have been using the WB since they came out and have been very happy with this rest.


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

What size of fletch ?


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

What fletching are you guys using with this rest? I am using 4" feathers right now. They are wearing some of course though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Blazers seem to stand up well. Longer fletching gets wavy over time but Blazers don't. Feathers are fine but do wear kinda fast.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

I tried a biscuit with OK results, if you anchor high cut it with a dremel at 1 o'clock and 9 o'clock you will lose the containment but it makes for a quiet rest, if you have 2 berger holes you can even put a plunger in the front hole to add to tuning

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------

